# Need tractor tires in Ft. Worth TX



## Topkick1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Anyone have a good source for tires?

Our local guys are too expensive and always need to order them taking at least 2 weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

On e-bay, search word "tractor Tire"


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Put in the tractor tire size on eBay and see if you can get a deal.


----------



## Topkick1 (Jul 3, 2009)

I looked thru the Ebay listings and contacted a few dealers there. All of them are even higher + shipping.

However, I found that Discount Tire (automotive tire dealer) can order tractor tires for me and they are very reasonable.
Thanks for your suggestions and I learned something today!


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Dont forget to ask about mounting and tubes


----------



## Topkick1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks, but I did!

I can mount the tires myself and I am ordering the tubes.

I appreciate all the input.


----------

